# QLD - Can't get to DI... Hoo can help.



## Lagos (Dec 26, 2012)

Sick!!!!!!!!

Nice runs 
Legend


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 24, 2014)

Well done Rod nice Hoo, would love to catch one, I've also been putting in a few trips but like you said dead quiet on the coast, hope things start to pickup sometime soon! What bait did you end up trolling?


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Excellent hoo there Rod.

Well done mate. Glad to hear you got one.

Was hoping you would get one after our chat yesterday.

I love it - you went in quietly confident and were rewarded.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Legend wait 4 it...... Dary. 
Stoked 4 u buddy and very well deserved.

The pinnacle of offshore yak fishing IMHO.
Blistering run, cobalt blue back with Steely bars and razor teeth.
In the under water footage u can c why your rod was bouncing almost like a mack tuna.
Good 2 c u enjoying it 2 and I rate those pillies also.


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

How loud was your reel screaming on that first run?? :lol: 
That's the stuff every yakker dreams of!

Congrats rod, cool vid and not rushing to land the fish so you could get some underwater footage was very impressive.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great video Rod, excellent editing and cracking fish!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Good vid there Rod,the Hoo looked like it thought about having a go at your pfd ,hopefully see you out there tomorrow ,I haven't had much time on the yak of late 2x since the Straddie comp........ For donuts with a large sprinkle of zip dust !!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

I can only dream Rod. Congratulations once again.

We caught some at the Swains, off a 60 ft boat, and even there their power was incredible. It just doesn't compare to what you guys do on the yaks. (How many is that now?) The fight off your yak must be 30 minutes plus, and a lot of line loss?

I'll dream on. One day maybe............


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

Woohoo alright

Great fish and enjoyed the vid


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Hoo's a lucky fella...friggin sik.


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

Great catch Rod... well done mate.


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Top fish Rod.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Brilliant! the paddling into the sunrise footage was gold too.


----------



## TheHulk (Mar 3, 2014)

Wow!!! What a fish! Even had time for a close up of the bzzzzzz! All class Rod!

Coming off a hatrick of duffnuts and a lonely bull shark encounter yesterday off Palmy I was ready to pack up for the season!...change of plans


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

kayakone said:


> The fight off your yak must be 30 minutes plus, and a lot of line loss?


2nded.
I shared the vid w/ my dad and he said: "That was great. Don't know how much editing was done but I expected more of a fight from something that size. Where was that?"

All I could say was at the Big Dog Park, QLD.
We have segregated dog parks for big and little dogs so the little ones don't get trampled. Even dogs have nannys in USA.

And as the only one in my family that has caught a wahoo (which happened to be in front of my dad), on a cast jig no less (Same reel!), from a panga (small fiberglass boat made in MEX), he saw what it took. So, how long did it take for you? I firmly believe a kayak has the advantage by getting on top of the fish faster, rather than bringing the fish to the boat.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Epic stuff, Rod. Maybe one day I'll get a wahoo :? . Video's excellent too; getting footage from at least two different sources is amazing. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice one Rod&#8230;.  I think hoo's are at the top of most people bucket list&#8230; They are the most beautiful looking fish!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks Rod. True it might be doing itself a disservice, but all that slack it gave itself might just loosen a bad hookset. I saw the look on your face in the vid, that you thought he might be gone, but you kept crankin.

I learned to cast o/h reels on a Penn 500 w 25lb mono. Imagine my (our) surprise when I got picked up by a hoo. That was a momentous day for the Zed family competition and I'm still holding that title.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Lovely Hoo, Rod... 8) Magnificent colouring, hey!

Green as!

Jimbo


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Great work mate, how was it on the chew?

Brian


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## dazza11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Your spot on Rod , a great firm flesh better than mackerel . looking forward to eating it in various ways. 
And the amount of meat of a large hoo is insane!!!
Its now 9.38 ;-) :lol:


----------

